# Christmas what did you buy ? so far



## Barbie1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I already started shopping lol but im mainly waiting til black friday for major deals / freebies.

_*REVOLVE *_- I got a white dress with a flower print , T by Alexander Wang Pink Bodysuit  and a Cinderella Blue Maxi Dress all on sale their black friday started early by a week ahead
I couldnt just post the pics it wouldnt let me so I tried to post links instead .I also bought a green trench type of coat that was not on sale though I had to use an old promo code and saved some money that way.


http://www.revolve.com/lovers-frien...?search=green+trench&d=Womens&sortBy=featured


http://www.revolve.com/airlie-isoll...l&color%5B%5D=floral&sortBy=featured&fbreq=el


http://www.revolve.com/t-by-alexand...=3&itrownum=1&itcurrpage=1&itview=01&fbreq=el


http://www.revolve.com/privacy-plea...=1&itrownum=1&itcurrpage=1&itview=01&fbreq=el

_*HAH Hot As hell Clothing / Lingerie*_ 

This is my favorite brand I plan to buy more from them this holiday ! so excited love their stuff.I got a red bodysuit , an orange bodysuit and a yellow bodysuit  then I got a black bodysuit short sleeve and a white bodysuit also short sleeve  I like this lingerie brand  more than I do victoria secret but I do want VS perfume mists and some little items there too.Hot as hell was all on sale  that I purchased.I also got two long sleeve bodysuits one in black and one in the white and a green bodysuit and a blue bodysuit but they had no black friday sale  maybe Cyber monday .....

BODY GLOVE BODYSUIT | NOIR | Hot As Hell


BODY GLOVE BODYSUIT | LA CREME | Hot As Hell


https://shop.hot-as-hell.com/collections/intimates/products/comin-in-haht-bodysuit-siren-red


https://shop.hot-as-hell.com/collections/intimates/products/comin-in-haht-bodysuit-burnt-orange


https://shop.hot-as-hell.com/collections/intimates/products/comin-in-haht-bodysuit-lemon-drop

*Neiman Marcus 

*This was originally 350 dollars I got it on sale at revolve they are charging full price though I cant find the neiman link but here it is on revolves website 


Blue striped preppy bodysuit 

http://www.revolve.com/t-by-alexand...=5&itrownum=2&itcurrpage=1&itview=01&fbreq=el

*Chewy.com *- I buy my english cream golden retriever christmas gifts too I got him a  christmas stocking that I plan to fill with all his chewy .com gifts, I bought him  Royal Canin Golden retriever dog food , Antler  and Deer  and Elk Dog bones , Two stuffed animal dog toys and some dog treats and a new dog leash I bought him a ton of stuff along with dog chew toys  too and chewy dog ropes for him.I love my dog lol.My dog is like my child.

_*Kansas City Steak Company 

*_seasoned turkey meal with lemon cream cake , baked potato casserole , creamed spinach , Bought filet mignon steaks ,2  garlic butters , steak seasoning , lobster mac and cheese and green bean casserole


_*Bitterlace Beauty 

*_Used code EARLYBIRD for black friday got a lot of the mermaid highlighters and the mermaid dreams palette , I got PRISM , Buried Treasure ,Afterglow ,Life is the bubbles ,Starfish wishes ,mermaid tears and sea spray saved 75 dollars so not too bad its the same deal 40 % off for black friday with code BLACKFRIDAY

_*YANDY 
*_Bought some lingerie an unwrap me bow teddy

_*Jewel scent 

*_I buy these soaps with rings inside of them I got a 100 dollar ring free for black friday and I got 15 % off my entire order it wasnt that great of a deal but I had to buy before they sold out of my ring size which is a size 6  I got a purple lavendar soap , a citrus orange soap , a sugar lemon soap and a green soap I forget what fragrance that is maybe spring blossoms .....
_*
Victoria Secret

*_I was not impressed with the deals this year and the free tote was ugly so didnt even have any interest in getting that even if it was free I'am waiting for cyber monday to buy 1 item and its an accessory that shouldnt sell out anytime soon ....most people are buying the bras perfume and PINK items.They didnt even have free shipping on all orders I literally have to wait to buy 1 item thats already on sale to begin with .... sooo annoying.


----------



## AaronCraigie (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this


----------

